# Look Who's Coming To Dinner



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

If you could invite 8 (living)people for dinner who would they be? These are not in any particular order.

1. Meryl Streep
2. Denzel Washington
3. Andrea Borcelli
4. Joe Montano
5. Max Lucado
6. Oprah
7. Kevin Costner
8. Harper Lee

Next...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Do they have to be living?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Do they have to be living?


Yes, I had many deceased I would want to come. I will go back and change my post.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I want to keep to the rules.  

1.  The Artist formerly Known As
2.  Stephen King
3.  Bill Moyers
4.  Rachel Maddow
5.  Laura Bush
6.  MSO - For backup & so we could share the experience
7.  Bill Gates
8.  Fidel Castro


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Hm...

1 ) Barack Obama
2 ) Alicia Keys
3 ) J.K. Rowling
4 ) The Dalai Lama
5 ) Seth MacFarlane
6 ) Chris Walker (a photo teacher I had a couple of years ago)
7 ) Sherie Rene Scott (LOVE her voice - she and Alicia could provide the entertainment, lol!)
8 ) Mario Batali (because, ya know, someone's gotta cook!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1.  Michelle Obama
2.  Hillary Clinton
3.  Margaret Thatcher
4.  Maya Angelou
5.  Nora Roberts (as JD Robb)
6.  Harper Lee
7.  Loretta Lynn
8.  my best friend Lynda (are you kidding?  If I had these women over, she'd HAVE to be there or our friendship would end!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Do they have to be living?


Only if you want to be able to talk to them.



Betsy
(love this thread, Linda!!!)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely some eclectic groups!  My choices:

Henry Kissinger
Ina Garten (The Barefoot Contessa)
Sam Elliott (no conversation necessary - just to drool over)
Ichiro Suzuki
Robert Tanenbaum
Roger Williams (the pianist)
Bono
Billy Graham


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

For Ladies Night
1. Louise Hay
2. Doris Kearns Goodwin
3. Michelle Obama
4. Supriya Jindal (Bobby Jindal's wife)
5. Maggie Daley (Mayor Richard Daley's wife)
(Would love to pick the brains of politician's spouses )
6.-7. Oprah and Gayle
8. Suze Orman

Dinner with the Guys (and the topics they bring to the table) 
1. Andersen Cooper (politics and Gloria Vanderbilt)
2. Hugh Jackman (Hollywood and Broadway)
3. Stephen King (the workings of his mind and Kindle)
4. Dr. Mehmet Oz (what should be coming into [and out of ] our bodies)
5. John Travolta (life)
6. Craig Ferguson (just for laughs)
7. Cesar Milan (how to FINALLY get my dogs to listen to me)
8. Warren Buffett (Is the mattress the only place left for our money? )


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

1.  Liza Minnelli
2.  Bill and Hillary
4.  Gordon Ramsey
5.  Anderson Cooper
6.  Barbara Bush
7.  Tom Hanks
8.  Regish
9.  Oprah
10. Ellen


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

1. Max Lucado
2. Francine Rivers
3. Frank Peretti
4. Randy Alcorn
5. Ted Dekker
6. Stephen King
7. Billy Graham
8. Jen (my daughter... I would never be forgiven if she weren't invited)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

1. Hugh Jackman
2. Baz Luhrman
3. Ang Lee
4. Josh Lanyon (favorite author)
5. Erastes (another favorite author)
6. Bill Clinton
7. Harvey Chute
8. my friend Paul (because he's a good conversationalist and could get this disparate group of people talking)

and as someone else said, Mario Batali in the kitchen to cook dinner.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The KBoards version of my 8:
1. Hugh Jackman
2. Harvey
3. Mrs. Harvey
4. Laura
5. Leslie
6. Ann Von Hagel
7.  Linda Cannon-Mott
8.  Verena


Dinner, of course, would be in Hibbing, and would be catered by my fiend Gin Dolence who is the best cook and knows all the good ethnic & local dishes.  Wild rice casserole, yummmmmy!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm at the bottom of the list.... That CAN'T be right....


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Barack Obama
Stephen King
Neil Gaiman
Angelina Jolie
Trent Reznor
JK Rowlings
Kim Harrison
Charlaine Harris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm at the bottom of the list.... That CAN'T be right....


shhh...don't tell the others, I saved the best for last. 

Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I would love to have:

1. Leslie
2. Encender Vaquero
3. Angela
4. Vampire
5. Jeff
6. Bacardi Jim
7. Lucky Rainbow
8. Harvey

Because they make me laugh my butt off.
( in a nice way)


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great thread.. Okay here are the 8 that I could narrow down:

1. Barack Obama
2. Howard Stern
3. Fred Norris
4. Lenny Kravitz
5. Sting
6. Gordon Ramsey (he would have to cook of course!)
7. Gary Dell'Abate
8. Artie Lange

Yes, I know I chose almost the entire cast of The Howard Stern Show, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

1. Elton John
2. Steven Tyler
3. Janet Evanovich (hoping she is something like her character Stephanie Plum)
4. Sandra Bullock
5. Kim Harrison
6. Vin Diesel  (selfishly for my own pleasure)
7. Ryan Reynolds (again, for my own pleasure)
8. Oprah - so we can talk Kindle!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

didir1010 said:


> Yes, I know I chose almost the entire cast of The Howard Stern Show, couldn't help myself.


That would be an interesting  dinner party. I miss listening to his show on the radio but had to give it up when he went digital.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

...does the Swedish Bikini Team count as one person?


----------



## bodaciousbabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I tried to sign up but all I got was this  SERVER ERROR message.

Dinner guests:

Obama if he supplies the food and location
Hugh Jackman
Stevie Wonder
G Bush, Jr and Sr
Clinton
Sean Hannity

oh, and from here Encender Vaquero


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay I'll play.

1. Barack Obama
2. The Dalai Lama
3. Paul Allen (Co-founder of Microsoft)
4. Vladimir Putin
5. Warren Buffett
6. Paul Krugman
7. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
8. George Clooney 

I'd cook for them, perhaps a vegetarian chili and a non-vegetarian one, with key lime pie for dessert.  As you can tell I'm heavy on poitics and the economy, Clooney is into that too, but he is my drool factor here.

Here on KindleBoards:

1. Leslie
2. Harvey
3. Encender Vaquero
4. Bacardi Jim
5. Lucky Rainbow
6. Vampyre
7. Betsy
8. Vegas Asian

Figure by the time we got through cocktails we wouldn't care about the food, but I'd do a Coq Au Vin anyway with whiskey sauced bread pudding for dessert.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

*snif* no one invites me to their dinner


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...does the Swedish Bikini Team count as one person?


You wouldn't have room for any one else in the room with them there.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> *snif* no one invites me to their dinner


I only made it if I invited them and did the cooking........  Perhaps we can have the outcasts table, on Maui? Do a luau?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I only made it if I invited them and did the cooking........  Perhaps we can have the outcasts table, on Maui? Do a luau?


With Hugh Jackman??


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> With Hugh Jackman??


Works for me.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You wouldn't have room for any one else in the room with them there.


Sure I would. It would just make it more cozy and, uh, intimate 

Ok, so here's my list of outsiders, counting the SBT individually 

1-5: Swedish Bikini Team
6: Jennifer Aniston
7: Angelina Jolie
8: Harvey Levin of TMZ (hey, might as well profit from it)

No cook; anyone can make jello.

My list of insiders? ...you know who you are


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Sure I would. It would just make it more cozy and, uh, intimate
> 
> Ok, so here's my list of outsiders, counting the SBT individually
> 
> ...


I'd suggest soup, you don't want any sharp objects around. 

As for the insiders? That is a cop out, you are trying not offend too much. Are you sure you're the real EV?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd invite my family.......Id be too nervous to invite celebrities......i wouldn't wanna turn into one of the "crazy people" LOL


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> As for the insiders? That is a cop out, you are trying not offend too much. Are you sure you're the real EV?


Hey, there's a fine line between offensive and suicidal--I ain't stupid!
(you're on the list, but don't tell anybody  )


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hey, there's a fine line between offensive and suicidal--I ain't stupid!
> (you're on the list, but don't tell anybody  )


Um, did you forget your suicide mission to South America with BJ?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Um, did you forget your suicide mission to South America with BJ?


No, but why should I care? If we drive the Columbian/Bolivian armies to suicide rather than face us, just leaves more time to dip Selma Hayek in aus jus.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> No, but why should I care? If we drive the Columbian/Bolivian armies to suicide rather than face us, just leaves more time to dip Selma Hayek in aus jus.


So why didn't she make your list?  And why would you want her dipped in beef juice?  I would think you would want something a little more sticky, like honey or chocolate?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...does the Swedish Bikini Team count as one person?


If you are going to have the Swedish Bikini Team, I want these guys...










I probably broke the rules with this! Harvey, you can tell me to delete...LOL


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> If you are going to have the Swedish Bikini Team, I want these guys...


Very impressive, but none of 'em have a huge ackman..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Very impressive, but none of 'em have a huge ackman..


Maybe one of them is Hugh in his younger days, before he was the sexiest man alive...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> So why didn't she make your list?  And why would you want her dipped in beef juice?  I would think you would want something a little more sticky, like honey or chocolate?


No sweet tooth, I'm more of a prime rib guy. And she's not on the list because I don't think the entree can properly be counted a guest


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

mmmmmmm..... Salma in _au jus._

I guess that with EV and me there, you call that a Mexican Dip Sandwich.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> mmmmmmm..... Salma in _au jus._
> 
> I guess that with EV and me there, you call that a Mexican Dip Sandwich.


There's a joke about eating a taco that I'm not making here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> There's a joke about eating a taco that I'm not making here.


Too late.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you are going to have the Swedish Bikini Team, I want these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a word for that....Cougar!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> There is a word for that....Cougar!


Hahahahaha, yes!

Let's see...there's six of those guys so I can still include Hugh Jackman and Mario Batali to do the cooking!

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hahahahaha, yes!
> 
> Let's see...there's six of those guys so I can still include Hugh Jackman and Mario Batali to do the cooking!
> 
> L


I'd rather have Tom Coliccho for my chef but you are on the right track.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'd rather have Tom Coliccho for my chef but you are on the right track.


You sound like LR. 



Spoiler



My GOD, I despise "reality" television.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I'd rather have Tom Coliccho for my chef but you are on the right track.


I think I'd rather have Anthony Bourdain as a personal chef


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are going to take time to eat?
I figured energy drinks and vitamins.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You sound like LR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his restaurants and the food they serve.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I think I'd rather have Anthony Bourdain as a personal chef


He has good food, but the temperamental thing going for him is a little too much for me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The stuff Bourdain eats on his show is hard for me to watch sometimes. Brasserie Les Halles is his restaurant in NYC and  is one of my favorites.  No cow brains on this menu!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The stuff Bourdain eats on his show is hard for me to watch sometimes. Brasserie Les Halles is his restaurant in NYC and is one of my favorites. No cow brains on this menu!


We have one in Coral Gables too. Good French cooking, they do have sweetbreads.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I stay far away from the sweetbreads..........


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I stay far away from the sweetbreads..........


Love them, one of my reasons for going there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tessa said:


> I would love to have:
> 
> 1. Leslie
> 2. Encender Vaquero
> ...


Wow Tessa, I feel so honored!! lol  Thanks!!


----------

